# titan mod M8+ bios mod on TSOP



## chrisrlink (Apr 18, 2022)

so if you were living under a rock for the past few months one bios emerged (cerbios) for og xbox to allow 2TB< drives (up to 8TB) but the parts must be split 14 ways for an 8tb or you can use Titan mod patches on the M8plus bios (which allows you to use upto 16tb and format into a single F partition instead of doing 14+ partitions) my question is is it safe in general to flash the M8Plus bios on my 1.0 without a modchip (TSOP) or must i use a chip


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hello.



chrisrlink said:


> so if you were living under a rock for the past few months one bios emerged (cerbios) for og xbox to allow 2TB< drives (up to 8TB) but the parts must be split 14 ways for an 8tb or you can use Titan mod patches on the M8plus bios (which allows you to use upto 16tb and format into a single F partition instead of doing 14+ partitions) my question is is it safe in general to flash the M8Plus bios on my 1.0 without a modchip (TSOP) or must i use a chip


The Guide here
https://github.com/gaasedelen/titan/blob/main/GUIDE.md
says "Not to a TSOPed XBox / Use a Modchip" 

Thankfully @Donnie-Burger has already confirmed it works also with TSOP on v1.0.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/xbox-16tb.610943/post-9803958

Maybe more Testing is needed....


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 18, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> The Guide here
> ...


Titan - Yeah tsop works on a 1.0 and was non winbond and non sharp - Havent teted all bios variations.  About to test with an aladdin chip + 1.6 Xbox.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 18, 2022)

weird i flashed it it shows the evoX/animation xbox logo but just stays there hopefully didn't brick my box


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 18, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> weird i flashed it it shows the evoX/animation xbox logo but just stays there hopefully didn't brick my box


Format a hard drive with fatxplorer and Titan option - Needs to be 2TB + for Titan option to show up.  You can then preload all your stuff with fatxplorer or use a dvd disc of choice to get a dashboard going.  I used auto installer deleuxe, modchip, dash, unleashx then setup XBMC4GAMERS from there

https://fatxplorer.eaton-works.com/


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 18, 2022)

i did (8tb) no luck and i thought i ticked dvdcheck off cause i had a bad dvd driv


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 18, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> i did (8tb) no luck and i thought i ticked dvdcheck off cause i had a bad dvd driv


If drive empty after fatxplorer you will need to get a dashboard on there.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 18, 2022)

db is on there pretty sure i installed evox


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 18, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> db is on there pretty sure i installed evox


Did you check md5 hash of your base m8plus bios bin?

m8plusdfc6288f6b67fd021e1970491c64c0a0m8plus (1.6)58b8782501983725f984499620ca342b

What bios chip do you have on motherboard?


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 18, 2022)

the hash changed once or twice (though it was the m8+ one dfc6288f6b67fd021e1970491c64c0a0 i think it started as an A one after both applying the titan and nodvd check patches


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 18, 2022)

also is hyrinx a bios chip i think it was that


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 19, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> the hash changed once or twice (though it was the m8+ one dfc6288f6b67fd021e1970491c64c0a0 i think it started as an A one after both applying the titan and nodvd check patches


Okay that one worked for me on an 1.0 - I will be documenting all the variations.

I just tried to flash an aladin 1.6 and evolutionx wont flash the file.  Trying alternate methods. = Turns out my aladins are non flasshable batch.

Found 2 spare aladdins and 1 was good and flashable.  XBOX 1.6 with flashabale aladdin XT working with Titan.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 19, 2022)

What I have tested so far with Titan + UDMA5 + Startech:

Models working

Tsop 1.0 with Hynix bios (Used EvolutionX to flash)
Tsop 1.0 with St bios (Used EvolutionX to flash)
Tsop 1.2 with Winbond bios (Used Gentoox.ShALLaX.Loader-v6.07 to flash) (Make a folder in C:\BIOS\put bios here and name bios.bin)

Xbox 1.6 with Aladdin XT Plus Modchip (Flashable Version) (Used EvolutionX to flash) (From Hexen 2017 Disc)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Xbox 1.6 with Aladdin XT Plus Modchip (Flashable Version)


Yeah !! Cool.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 19, 2022)

So i'm not sure about Tsop Sharp 1MB with Titan 256KB bios.  Pretty sure we cant flash a 25KB bios to a 1MB chip?


----------



## cracker (Apr 20, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> So i'm not sure about Tsop Sharp 1MB with Titan 256KB bios.  Pretty sure we cant flash a 25KB bios to a 1MB chip?



You can. You just have to pad it. 

On Windows (from cmd):

```
copy /b bios.bin+bios.bin+bios.bin+bios.bin 1mbbios.bin
```
On Linux or OSX (from terminal):

```
cat bios.bin bios.bin bios.bin bios.bin > 1mbbios.bin
```


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 21, 2022)

Well did  a 128MB ram upgrade and only 64MB shows with Titan bios
Xblast showing success on all 4 banks
XBMC4GAMERS shows 64MB
Emutation shows 64MB

XBOX 1.4 Tsop Winbond - Titan with UDMA 5

Flashed ind bios and 128MB + Chihiro games working

Guess have to wait until the patches are ported to other XBOX Kernels if ever.  128MB+UDMA 5 so close.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 21, 2022)

so i think my bios flash went awry abit not bricked (idk) i have a phillips xbox dvd drivei read  it can read cd-r's question is if i make a bios disk can it boot from a cdr? (if not i ordered dvd-r's it seems like a waste of space though)


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 21, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> so i think my bios flash went awry abit not bricked (idk) i have a phillips xbox dvd drivei read  it can read cd-r's question is if i make a bios disk can it boot from a cdr? (if not i ordered dvd-r's it seems like a waste of space though)


Yeah on cd - I have hexen/aid/slayers/borg all on cd disc.  I use aid to fix all bricks and get back into unleash X.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 21, 2022)

can a pc dvd drive autoboot burned media ik it can read burned media on the xbox (just need to keep the yellow cable plugged in for it to work also what do i set the dvd drive to slave and the ide board to master via the jumpers?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 21, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> can a pc dvd drive autoboot burned media ik it can read burned media on the xbox (just need to keep the yellow cable plugged in for it to work also what do i set the dvd drive to slave and the ide board to master via the jumpers?


No need to change jumpers if was working before and if xbox modded it should boot from cd-r if iso is bootable.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 22, 2022)

how do i make it bootable? I mean like i tried to make a xblast cdr by changing the xblast.xbe to default.xbe  then used qwiks to make the xiso used imgburn to burn it too and no change didn't boot


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 22, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> how do i make it bootable? I mean like i tried to make a xblast cdr by changing the xblast.xbe to default.xbe  then used qwiks to make the xiso used imgburn to burn it too and no change didn't boot


Grab hexen 2017 maybe 2018 but I run 2017 cause it works.  Its iso ready to burn and bootable.

Or grab Aid = Auto Installer Deluxe iso also bootable, they both usually boot real slow at boot.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 24, 2022)

Found some goodies in a drawer 

Titan UDMA5 bios working on Xecuter 2.3B Pro (Using this one with multiple banks to switch between 128MB bios and Titan)
Titan UDMA5 bios working on Spiderchip

Tested and working with Titan + UDMA5 + Startech:

TSOP:
Tsop 1.0 XBOX with Hynix bios
Tsop 1.0 XBOX with St bios
Tsop 1.2 XBOX with Winbond bios
Tsop 1.4 XBOX with Winbond bios

Modchip:
XBOX 1.6 with Aladdin XT Plus Modchip (Flashable Version)
XBOX 1.6 with Xecuter 2.3B Pro
XBOX 1.6 with Spiderchip

Hopefully we can get Titan + UDMA5 + 128MB (UDMA5 in Emustation is so much faster)


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 24, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> weird i flashed it it shows the evoX/animation xbox logo but just stays there hopefully didn't brick my box


Forgot to tell you - If you flash UDMA5 Titan your old hard drive will no longer work and black screen or error is normal.  You need 2TB+ drive formatted in FatXplorer with Titan option.

Old non Titan bios will load a Titan formatted drive but F will be non-visible.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 24, 2022)

wierd i tried a dvd-r no luck bootinig it the weird thing is once i got an error 06 despite having a tsop, trie both SDG-605(samsung Xbox oem)and a samsung 616 Master (can't seen to find any of the drives that can be flashed)


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 25, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> wierd i tried a dvd-r no luck bootinig it the weird thing is once i got an error 06 despite having a tsop, trie both SDG-605(samsung Xbox oem)and a samsung 616 Master (can't seen to find any of the drives that can be flashed)


If you wanna keep your old hard drive use stock titan no udma and your old drives work.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 25, 2022)

Sourced this locally.  Tinkering with this right now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Sourced this locally.  Tinkering with this right now.


Now we know,why all Startech Adapters are sold out.....

Great Catch and good Luck for modding.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 25, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Now we know,why all Startech Adapters are sold out.....
> 
> Great Catch and good Luck for modding.














Clock capacitor removed
Tsop
128MB ram upgrade
Xecuter 2.3B Pro with header installed for testing Titan & Cerbios
GPU/CPU cleaned and new thermal
4TB Seagate pulled from a one touch usb caddy

Thinking about:
Logitech wireless controller with internal mod
Make MHz Hdmi/XboxHD+
1.4 CPU Upgrade
Brook Wingman XB to use controllers from other systems


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2022)

Good Morning.


Donnie-Burger said:


> Clock capacitor removed
> Tsop
> 128MB ram upgrade
> Xecuter 2.3B Pro with header installed for testing Titan & Cerbios
> ...



Awesome,great Work,my Friend !!! 

May I ask please,what for this "Cover" is please ?




Thank you.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 25, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> 
> Awesome,great Work,my Friend !!!
> ...


They come like that in usb caddy.  Tape shielding.  Im gonna pull it off and get an adapter so it fits perfect inside.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 25, 2022)

does anyone know if xeniumumICE/sdl compble (solderlessxemium chips)and can be flashed witch cerbios or titan?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 25, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> does anyone know if xeniumumICE/sdl compble (solderlessxemium chips)and can be flashed witch cerbios or titan?


https://discord.gg/XJWHK2Kg


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 29, 2022)

Color changing LEDs
Brook Wingman XB
XBOX2HDMi





















Brook Wingman XB allows you to use controllers from other consoles.
Tested and working controllers:
Xbox One
Xbox Elite Controller Series 1
PS3
PS4
PS5

All work wireless except Xbox 1 and Elite controller
No input lag and actually feels smoother and faster than Original Xbox controller

XBOX2HDMi working on all but XBOX 1.0 model.  No sound.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Apr 30, 2022)

Really want to put a MakeMHz hdmi in this lady.  To bad they are sold out.  Anyone have one for sale?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (May 2, 2022)

Another one:


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jun 10, 2022)

XBOX 1.6
128MB ram upgrade
Took me about 4 hours

https://hackaday.com/2022/06/06/original-xbox-v1-6-ram-upgrade-stacks-tqfp-chips/


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jun 11, 2022)

XBOX 1.6 - Titan Bios patched for 128MB + UDMA5 by Sweetdarkdestiny
XBOX 1.4 - Titan bios patched for 128mb + UDMAA 5 by Sweetdarkdestiny
Make MHZ patches next - Thank you Sweetdarkdestiny




Have 3 more projects in the works:
1. CPU upgrade parts are all in and need to pick a candidate - Maybe we can find the needed values to upgrade 1.6 motherboards now that they can be upgraded to 128mb of ram

2. Made a single OGX360 other day and currently sourcing all parts for the 4 player version:
3. Controller and xbox custom jewels - Tinkering with this now:


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jun 16, 2022)

CPU upgrade attempt#1


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 16, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Color changing LEDs
> Brook Wingman XB
> XBOX2HDMi
> 
> ...


Alright I got a few questions.

For one how reliable is the Wingman? I would prefer to use a newer controller as im weird with not really wanting to use old/used controllers. Hell would it in theory work with the new Duke controllers they released a little while ago for PC? Because that would be choice as hell.

Secondly, where in the hell did you find the LED  mods for the Xbox? I have not been able to see/source any on the net anymore. Is there a site I should look for that have these mods or were these mods all homebrew by yourself? 


Thirdly I never even heard of the Xbox2HDMi accessory before. How good is it? I am sure some would argue the HD mod is better but for the price and scale of modding it needs its probably not nearly as beneficial in the long run compared to what an accessory like this can do. 

Lastly how beneficial is the 128MB RAM mod? Is it true it causes stability issues with some xbox games?

A lot of this is curious to me as I have been itching to do an xbox mod eventually once I can source a crystal model for reasonable. I think that model would be fantastic with the right mods.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jun 16, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Alright I got a few questions.
> 
> For one how reliable is the Wingman? I would prefer to use a newer controller as im weird with not really wanting to use old/used controllers. Hell would it in theory work with the new Duke controllers they released a little while ago for PC? Because that would be choice as hell.
> 
> ...


Wingman is really nice, no input lag, smooth, works on some bluetooth wireless etc
OGX360 is nice as well and doess about the same when you ad a bluetooth adapter

Leds are 2 kinds - 1. 3mm round top slow color changing ultra bright leds x2 for front power button - 2. 5mm round top slow color changing ultra bright leds x4 (+Resistor) = 1 for each controller port

Xbox 2hdmi is the best $30 ish hdmi adapter I have tried - Yes HD+ is better but also $70+ more

128MB ram upgrade is nice but I would have to say the UDMA5 upgrade to make stock udma2 33mbs into 100mbs is more noticable - Combine both and Xbox gets faster/smoother - You can patch a game for 128mb - Emus dont need patching


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Aug 12, 2022)

XBOX 1.6
128MB Ram upgrade
8TB Seagate Baracuda
Titan UDMA 5
Blue leds on each side
Blue led fan on back
Color changing leds front power / eject
Color changing leds all 4 players
For a client


----------

